# Debian 8 "Jessie" to be released today



## telephone (Apr 25, 2015)

As the title says, Debian 8 "Jessie" is to be released today... I wonder how many support requests will be related to systemd  opcorn:



> Jessie Release
> ==============
> 
> We now have a target release date of Saturday the 25th of April. We
> ...


More information: https://release.debian.org


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 25, 2015)

Haha probably so many.


----------



## comXyz (Apr 25, 2015)

Usually I will wait 6 months before upgrading to new version


----------



## Munzy (Apr 25, 2015)

https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DebianCD/ReleaseTesting/Jessie


----------



## bizzard (Apr 25, 2015)

I'll also wait atleast few months before upgrading my production systems to Jessie. Still have few servers running Lenny without issues, thanks to the LTS support.

Also, there are many release parties happening in my place, almost 14 of them spread across the districts.

Few photos from the one happened at Trivandrum: https://www.joindiaspora.com/posts/5993074


----------



## reckless (Apr 25, 2015)

I'm using Debian Jessie on all of my web servers for the past 2 months...it's been rock solid and I really love it. Systemd took a little bit to get used to but now I really like it.


----------



## switsys (Apr 25, 2015)

reckless said:


> I'm using Debian Jessie on all of my web servers for the past 2 months...it's been rock solid and I really love it. Systemd took a little bit to get used to but now I really like it.


WOW, that takes balls! I wouldn't dare to do that since Jessie has been the 'testing' distro up 'til now.

However, I DO use it as my desktop system since the last 3-4 months.


----------



## telephone (Apr 25, 2015)

switsys said:


> WOW, that takes balls! I wouldn't dare to do that since Jessie has been the 'testing' distro up 'til now.
> 
> However, I DO use it as my desktop system since the last 3-4 months.


While Jessie has been in 'testing', its also been feature frozen since November.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 25, 2015)

switsys said:


> WOW, that takes balls!


Yeah, confessing you like systemd in public...wow.


----------



## telephone (Apr 25, 2015)

It's live now (not officially announced)  B)
 
Multiarch: debian-8.0.0-amd64-i386-netinst.iso
Amd64: debian-8.0.0-amd64-netinst.iso
i386: debian-8.0.0-i386-netinst.iso


----------



## yomero (Apr 25, 2015)

Regarding systemd, I've been following this when using jessie:

http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/How_to_remove_systemd_from_a_Debian_jessie/sid_installation


----------



## MannDude (Apr 26, 2015)

Can someone explain to me like I am five what the issue with systemd is?


----------



## Amitz (Apr 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Can someone explain to me like I am five what the issue with systemd is?


http://without-systemd.org/wiki/index.php/Arguments_against_systemd


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Can someone explain to me like I am five what the issue with systemd is?


Five year olds typically write better code, for one thing...

http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=5735323&cid=47963061


----------



## lowesthost (Apr 26, 2015)

raindog308 said:


> Five year olds typically write better code, for one thing...
> 
> http://linux.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=5735323&cid=47963061


If your going to reinvent the wheel make a better wheel


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 26, 2015)

lowesthost said:


> If your going to reinvent the wheel make a better wheel


Yeah, that's my reaction.  Reinvention for the sake of reinvention.  One of the least attractive features of Linux is the endless change just for change's sake.

I've used systemd for a while now and while it is architecturally stupid and very much svchost.exe for Linux, in day-to-day work it doesn't impact me.  I'm just annoyed I had to take the time to learn it, change my scripts and docs, etc. when the benefit to me is zero.


----------



## MannDude (Apr 26, 2015)

Been playing with it on a local VM, testing it as a candidate for a re-install of home devices. I just love Debian+XFCE, always has been a stable and lightweight setup in my experience for at-home use.


----------



## lowesthost (Apr 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Been playing with it on a local VM, testing it as a candidate for a re-install of home devices. I just love Debian+XFCE, always has been a stable and lightweight setup in my experience for at-home use.


I would wait a few versions centos7 has been out since last year and its still a POS

updated a centos 7 machine today and low & behold it would not boot "could not find root filesystem"

had to go back a kernel its happened 2 or three times since its inception. reminds me of the old Redhat 7,8,9 days when a simple kernel upgrade would break the system on a regular basis


----------

